# Tigger ever make any Steelhead Baits?????



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey John,

I need your input on a Steelhead Crank Bait. I'd like it a little larger than a Rapala say a size nine, with a larger profile body. It also needs to a real hot color scheme. Oh yeah the last requirement is it will have to catch Steelhead _*FAST!*_
Any ideas? I'm just stumped!
Thanks for your help on this one.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Should it also have the ability to stay on the line if used for walleyes and a steelhead hits it??


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL Funny Larry! 

Two days ago we were fishing off Cleveland for the Walleye night bite. We got in the water with an hour of day light left. I wanted to run this one lure that I made for trolling steelhead in the Grand River. I figured it was a smaller bait and that a walleye may take a crack at it. 

Larry ran it out and within 5 minutes a steelie grabbed it and broke it off!!!!!!!!!! Dang it! The fish cut across the back of the boat and caught a sharp edge on the corner of the boat. It cut the braided line. It nver made it to the river. 

I met Triton 175 that night. He was in Virgils boat. He has made some beautiful rapala type lures. They WILL catch fish. The nite bite was slow that night. It should start to get better as the month progresses. They will catch them for sure. I can't wait till you post the pics!

John


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sorry John just trying to cheer you up! 

That WAS a great Steehead Lure!

Like John said it was only in the water 5 minutes when the Steelie Crushed it! We saw the fish but he didn't want to see us! What a great looking lure. I have never seen that color combo before. I hope you can duplicate it.

Dixie Chicken


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wanted
Missing steelhead lure
Stolen off 72nd street by steelhead approximately 5 lbs........ heading east when last seen! LOL


----------

